# Saddleback ipad case, oh my



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

check it out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGg1fLP1a5o

It debuts November 2. there is a thread over on Kindle Accessories called "bought myself a sleeve" or something like that. What it really is is a bunch of people who quickly got addicted to Saddleback Leather. Some gorgeous pictures there. Now what color ipad case should I buy?

Paula


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh beautiful!!  I want one and I don't have an ipad!! LOL  If or when I get one, this would be at the top of my case list.  its way cool!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Do a Google search for Temple Bag. Oh my they are wonderful. Someone said they are like a bag that Indiana Jones would carry. Love them!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Saddleback's Facebook page has a price listing of $104 and will be posted later this afternoon on their website. Looks beautiful, but heavy weight wise.

And yes, I am thinking about getting one in chestnut. Still love my Vaja case but need a really heavy duty protector when I am out in the field volunteering as a Docent in the State Park.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

The Saddleback Leather website has been updated and is now taking orders. You can see the cases here:

http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/122

Please note: I am not affiliated with the Seller or their website.

My order has been placed.

Best Wishes!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> The Saddleback Leather website has been updated and is now taking orders. You can see the cases here:
> 
> http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/122
> 
> ...


What color did you pick? I want either the Chestnut or the black, but I haven't placed an order yet.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> What color did you pick? I want either the Chestnut or the black, but I haven't placed an order yet.


I chose the Chestnut color, based on the youtube video that was posted. Love that color!

I will try and do the usual review of the Saddleback leather cover after it arrives. That is, assuming I can remember the password for that photo upload site I use, LOL!

Best Wishes!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Their iPad sleeve is gorgeous, and at $55, it's a decent price.  Wish I needed/could justify another sleeve!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> I chose the Chestnut color, based on the youtube video that was posted. Love that color!
> 
> I will try and do the usual review of the Saddleback leather cover after it arrives. That is, assuming I can remember the password for that photo upload site I use, LOL!
> 
> Best Wishes!


The cover on the youtube video really is gorgeous! I can't wait to read your review aftr you get your cover.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I am betwixt and between the Chestnut and the Dark Coffee Brown.  I need to decide before they run  outttttt!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I am betwixt and between the Chestnut and the Dark Coffee Brown. I need to decide before they run outttttt!


'tis my dilemma too. . . . and I don't even have an iPad, LOL!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I am betwixt and between the Chestnut and the Dark Coffee Brown. I need to decide before they run outttttt!


Get both


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm actually hesitating between black and chestnut... and I don't even have an iPad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

You guys are bad.  I just ordered the Chestnut Saddleback.  I had a hard time deciding between the Tobacco and the Chestnut and the dark brown.  I can't wait till i get it and then sell my yucky feeling Apple case.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

My Saddleback Leather iPad case just arrived by UPS. Will be taking a test spin with it for the next 24 hours before posting a review here. Comes with a little stamped Saddleback keychain in the same color (chestnut) as the case. 

Empty, the case weighs 13.8 ounces according to my digital scale. Tactilely, the smooth leather feels very good. Slight imperfections in the hide, which is to be expected with any high end all leather product. Dye color is consistent throughout the leather.

One thing to note: My case has a cut-out for the light sensor on the iPad. If you check the Saddleback leather website you will see there is NO cut-out. I am glad they made the last minute change.

Odor- Does not smell like the typical rich leather that I am used to. There is a leather odor, but the predominant smell seems to be possibly from the dye that was used? Not real strong but it is of note and predominate.

Stamped on the lower of the leather straps is "Made in Old Mexico." The owner of the company (Dave Munson) had originally started making his leather products there.

Will update everyone tomorrow.

Best Wishes!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Eeyore, I figured you for one of these.  What color did you get?  I am very anxious to read your review.
Thanks for posting about it.
Paula


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Neo said:


> I'm actually hesitating between black and chestnut... and I don't even have an iPad!!!!!!!!!!!


I know exactly what you mean...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

So how does the Saddleback iPad case compare to the Oberon?  Do you see any distinct advantages to one over the other?  They are both so beautiful!


----------

